# Cleanup



## bikiba (Jun 30, 2014)

this is my *eldest* bike, if you can even call it a bike. Right now it is a collection of parts that had formed a bike at some point in its life. Dont get me wrong, all the parts have come from this bike. it is not a frankenstein, but it is also not worthy of being displayed in full yet.

I wanted to share the rims with you all. The cleanup is just amazing after using JUST water and a bit of degreaser. Pix are from my blackberry, at night, in my garage with two flood lights going... so get ready for amazing quality. 

*Pre Wipe Down*









*Post Wipe Down
*











it looks like they had a cool red/maroon stripe which seems to match the color of the bike i am uncovering, again with just some water/degreaser and a scotchbrite blue non scratch pad.





I dont know what i am going to do with this bike. I am trying to clean it and get some parts like handlebars for it and maybe a matching pedal, it has two that are mismatched, chain, back cog.... i feel like i am rattling off the list of parts for ecto-1


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 30, 2014)

Blast, fill, prime,....repaint.

I know, I know, but sometimes something is too rusty, and the problem is the rust will just keep going 'till the bike is gone.

The Iron Oxide molecule is a bunch bigger that the iron atom, and it expands and falls to the ground. The exposed Iron underneath does the same thing, and then you have a pit, then a hole. 
I had a bike that was that rusty and I blasted, then primed, then powder coated. It is a very rare bike and I saved it.
 The thing with power coat is it's tougher than paint and you can also sand and paint over it should you want to do that.
 It all depends on how valuable the bike is to you.
If you can bring back the OP, then go that way, you can always blast in the future.


----------

